# Omen Theme Song



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of the Omen Theme song "Ave Satani"....that they would be willing to share?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ave+satini+mp3

here ya go


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I am a bit confused. When I hit the download option beneath the song it just playback for me .....no download?


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Disregard...got it!

Thanks Rich


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Rich- Do you have any demonic chants, satanic style chants, maybe even Buddhist style?


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I am trying to find something that I can slow down to replicate this......


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Ave Satani has always been one of my favorites. I remember as a teen, I would play it for my girlfriend and she would have to leave the room because it spooked her so much.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This is an awesome song! Its a great movie as well!


----------

